# [Kontakt] Make the samples quieter when velocity is soft (percussion basic)



## Svyato (Apr 21, 2018)

Hey everyone :D

I'm making a little percussion sample library.
The problem is that, even if I make rythmic lines, with velocity variations it always sound with the same volume in my DAW... :( 

(I put 8 Round Robins at the same dynamic level... So I want the volume to simulate the dynamic range)

In fact, I would simply want to assign the velocity to the volume of the sample.
For example, if I play soft, I want the samples to be played in a very low volume, and when I play hard, to sound louder. That's a very simple idea, isn't? 

How can we do it in Kontakt ? 

Thanks & Cheers from France


----------



## robgb (Apr 21, 2018)

Svyato said:


> How can we do it in Kontakt ?


I assume you sampled the percussion at various velocities? If so, you need to properly map those velocities in Kontakt's mapping editor.


----------



## Polkasound (Apr 21, 2018)

Svyato said:


> In fact, I would simply want to assign the velocity to the volume of the sample.



I think that's the default way Kontakt handles samples when you drag a sample into the mapping editor and place it on a keyboard key. By default, the sample fills up the entire 0-127 velocity range and automatically responds to velocity.

If it's not working, go to your group editor, and under modulators, select Add Modulator > External Sources > Velocity. Set that slider to 100%.

(Disclaimer: I am not a Kontakt expert by the wildest stretch of the imagination. I just know a few things that work for me.)


----------

